# What Kind of a Printer Do You Have?



## SeaBreeze

We have an old Hewlett Packard Deskjet 812C, it's a simple plain printer.  We really rarely use a printer, maybe just to print out some forms or information once in awhile.  We need to get new ink cartridges, not because we used up the ink, we figure it just probably dried out.  Also, it's making a loud grindy noise when you use it, so it's days may be numbered.

I want to replace it with a cheap, small printer that is wired.  If it has a built-in scanner, that would be nice, because we never had one.  I don't want to spend a lot of money on it though, but want one that will last for years.  The wired models aren't even advertised in the Sunday ads anymore.

What brand of printer do you have?  Is it wired or wireless?  Does it have a scanner or other features?  Are you happy with it, and are the replacement ink cartridges expensive?  I don't like the idea of refills, I prefer to buy those new.


----------



## Josiah

I still have a couple of Canon PIXMA IP3000 inkjets. They're ancient and leftover from when I use to print 400 thirty page catalog three times a year. I use to run three printers simultaneously and refill the cartridges myself. These Canon printers have separate cartridges for each of the four colors. By refilling the cartridges myself I saved a ton of money.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have a 3 in 1 (Copy/scan/print) HPC4480..Works great for me!! It is wired and replacement ink is not too bad..

Amazon has one for $189.95 + $11.49 shipping. CLICK HERE..This Cannon seems like a good price $37.56 Free Shipping..CLICK HERE


----------



## Vivjen

I have an HPPhotosmart 5510 which copies/scans/prints.   Wireless.
it is great, and wasn't expensive, although the cartridges are!
i tried cheap cartridges once from a company recommended by a friend; they were rubbish!


----------



## hollydolly

I used to have an a HP all in one printer scanner and copier but the cartridges were enormously expensive... so for the last 3 years I've had a smaller Kodak wired 3 in one...which is excellent, and very simple to use...the cartridges are much more affordable and the picture quality is excellent


http://www.trustedreviews.com/kodak-esp-3250-review


This will give you the idea of the size of it..


----------



## SifuPhil

I have three printers that I use on a regular basis ...


----------



## ClassicRockr

Have a Canon MP560, that has all the "bells and whistles" I need, including Scanner. It's can be hooked up both ways........as a wireless and a wired. Have 5 ink wells. Got it a couple of years ago and has worked great for us. Replacement ink isn't cheap, but they weren't cheap with our old printer either. One thing to remember, the longer the printer sits without being used, the faster the ink wells will dry up requiring buying new ones. I copy filled-out tax returns on ours, before sending them out. I scan old photos into a photo software that we have and then put those photos on a USB Flash Drive. Ours also has slots for digital camera media cards. 

One thing for sure, if you want one that has all the "bells and whistles" with it, you will pay for that stuff.


----------



## Jackie22

El cheapo all-in-one Epson XP300....works great


----------



## Falcon

I just bought an "all-in-one" PC and asked for a printer that takes the cheapest cartridges; so they sold me an Epson XP-410
It happens to be wireless, relatively compact and does everything I need.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, John, the XP300 is wireless too....its a very dependable and simple to use printer.


----------



## kcvet

4 in 1 Brothers. 99 bucks works great


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks everyone for your replies!  We went with an HP ENVY 4500 all in one printer.  It's wireless, but we have it connected with a usb cable to the computer.  Haven't used it much yet, but it seems to be working fine.  It was $70, so the price was right, we wanted an inexpensive one, since we don't use it that much.


----------



## tnthomas

If you want to print photos the absolute least expensive way is to put them on a "thumb drive" and take them to Rite-Aid, or...

if you don't need the photos the same day you can email them to any of a billion sites online, and they can print and mail them back.

For black and white document printing only, any uber cheap printer will do.  I just buy the black ink for my HP D2600, just fine for documents.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree Tnthomas.  I rarely want a hard copy of photos anymore, but a couple of times I took my SD card from my camera into Walgreens and just copied one or two pictures, for a few dollars.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

HP's are nice. That was a good price! It cost me that for ink in Lexmark!  And now I find out from the Office max Lexmark won't be making printers anymore...or selling the ink . I told my husband when the ink runs out this time I am getting  a new printer ....it is cheaper. It is a shame cause this Lexmark is a nice one too ...all in one ... it is also capable of wireless but I use the USB ...my son tried to get it set up wireless but I forget what stopped it from being set up that way.. USB is easier...lol


----------



## Ken N Tx

tnthomas said:


> If you want to print photos the absolute least expensive way is to put them on a "thumb drive" and take them to Rite-Aid, or...
> 
> if you don't need the photos the same day you can email them to any of a billion sites online, and they can print and mail them back.
> 
> For black and white document printing only, any uber cheap printer will do.  I just buy the black ink for my HP D2600, just fine for documents.



 Wally World can print them of CD or Flash Drives.


----------



## John C

I have a Lexmark X5150 which I use for copying and scanning, but most of my printing is done on a Lexmark Z818.  The Z818 sometimes has a paper feed problem but works very well for my needs.  Printing cartridges are very expensive for both and I prefer not using the re-manufactured products.  Mainly, I try to be conservative in color printing which had dropped my cost substantially.
I'm very interested in wireless printers and wonder if they work OK, with desk tops and lap tops.  If they are reliable, my next printer will be wireless.


----------



## ndynt

I too have a Epson X300.  Have tried all the other brands. Most were much more expensive than the Epson.  Love the Epson.  
Although the cartridges are not too expensive, I have been finding original Epson cartridges on Ebay, for even less money.


----------



## applecruncher

Epson Stylus CX7400.  Bought it 7+ years ago.  Still serves the purpose, but cartridges are kind of pricey.


----------



## Phantom

Just got rid of my [FONT=helvetica, arial, lucida grande, sans-serif]Pixma MP540 Printer has error ( C 610) Had it for 10 yrs.Scans perfectly but when it gets to print I get that error code[/FONT]
[FONT=helvetica, arial, lucida grande, sans-serif]Bought a Brother MFC - J470DW Has wireless connection but went for usb (easier to set up LOL) Has fax too if I need it.Prints on both sides of paper too
Only $99.00 at Dick Smith (Australia).High yield ink about $100 for black and three colour inks.Looking at buying RIHAC system.Same price but ink lasts (supposedly) 40 times longer Does for what I want.If I need a good photo print I put to flash drive and use one in Chemist
                  Time will tell  [/FONT]


----------



## Pappy

HP Photosmart, 7510. Prints, copies, scans and faxes. Reminds me, I need to get cartridges as the ink is low.


----------



## tnthomas

tnthomas said:


> If you want to print photos the absolute least expensive way is to put them on a "thumb drive" and take them to Rite-Aid, or...
> 
> if you don't need the photos the same day you can email them to any of a billion sites online, and they can print and mail them back.
> 
> For black and white document printing only, any uber cheap printer will do.  I just buy the black ink for my HP D2600, just fine for documents.



Ha!  A lot has happened since this post, the HP D2600 died(pc board fried), the HP Officejet Pro L7680 All-in-One Printer that a friend gave me didn't survive my cleaning the print heads- a plastic piece broke that connects an ink hose, no way to find replacement parts for a 7 year old printer.

I have a fairly new flatbed scanner, so I just wanted a printer(_only_), but it looks like the *all-in-ones* are the mainstay in the printer market.  I did find one(and only one) printer-only at the one store I initially refused to look at- Walmart.   Walmart is great for household things, but I'm wary of buying electronic items because if a customer returns an item, they just tape up the box and but it back on the shelf.  So, the next person who buys the item gets to find miscellaneous parts and pieces in a sandwich bag! Then, there's the missing parts that aren't in the sandwich bag...

Anyway, Walmart had a new, unopened HP-1010-Deskjet-Printer, which is inexpensive, simple, and works just fine.  </happy_ending>


----------



## Rainee

I don`t worry about what printer I get as long as its an all in one and cheap. and easy to instal, just a matter of uninstalling and installing another one.. if I bought an expensive one or needed to use one more then it would be a different story... when it runs out of ink , I just get a new one with ink sold with it for the price of new ink. so a new printer when I need one and I don`t print out much any more .. photos are on jump drives and I don`t need any more photo albums .. just share on FB or wherever ..


----------



## Mike

Rainee said:


> I just get a new one with ink sold with it for the price of new ink.



I think Rainee, that your kind of printer is becoming history.

A few days ago I bought a new printer, Epson XP 625, I think
it is a XP 620 in Australia, it came with ink cartridges with just
enough ink to do a setup, I think that there will be enough ink
left to print about 20 pages, according to the salesman, unless
he was trying to boost the sale to include ink!

Mike.


----------



## AZ Jim

HP 6100 but they have the expensive cartridges.  If I find a printer that accepts refilled ink, I'll buy it!


----------



## oldman

I have a couple of printers, but my favorite is the HP 8600. If I need photos, I go on the Walmart site, send the photos to them and for .16 each, I can get photos made and pick them up in one hour.


----------



## Lon

HP Envy 4500          I love wireless


----------

